# Anyone who doesn't seal wheels?



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

I'm finding sealing wheels is becoming more difficult and painful as the Arthritis in feet is slowly getting worse and making kneeling really painful.

I've used a number of products to seal wheels in-situ over the years and I don't have facility to remove wheels to seal them.

I've found WOWA sealants like optiseal to be a reasonable compromise up until recently and am thinking of no longer bothering sealing my wheels at all as it's becoming a major hassle.

I'm aware of the supposed benefits of sealing wheels (I must admit I do struggle to tell the difference between sealed wheels on my car and unsealed wheels on neighbours cars), and just thought I'd see what peoples views are on not sealing them at all?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

As long as you wash them when you wash the car not an issue as long as its not months between washes, a weekly wash should see you fine, a cheap wheel cleaner such as the autobrite acid free cherry would do you fine.

I have run with sealed unsealed and even steel wheels and a weekly wash will be fine without a sealant.

For me personally with regular cleaning no need for the wheel sealing but to anyone who wishes to go for it.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

As above i have only just started to seal mine.Regular washing & you will be fine.


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

I too wonder about this. The benefits are supposedly to stop the brake dust eating into the lacquer and alloy but if regular washes are carried out is it necessary? 

Having said that though, I probably will seal them before winter. :lol:


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Thanks guys.


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't but will be doing when they're refurbished


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Well I have done the face of them as that is the bit accessible but will whip them off and do the insides and arches when the winter prep is done. Can't wait to spend 4 hours doing that.


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

How about something like CarPro Hydro2 to help seal?

You just spray on and then rinse off for 3 months of protection?

Andy


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

Totally agree with james on this one.

I've used sealants in the past, but only when I've a) got the time, and b) got nothing better to do with my time.

As I clean the car and wheels every week, including getting my hand in between the spokes and washing the insides (although not necessary), I find personally it's just not necessary for me to use a sealant.

If you can't do it because of your problems then I'd seriously not sweat being unable to seal the wheels. Just keep 'em clean and they'll be fine. :thumb:


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

CarPro.UK said:


> How about something like CarPro Hydro2 to help seal?
> 
> You just spray on and then rinse off for 3 months of protection?
> 
> Andy


That sounds like that could be a really good option Andy - thanks mate.

Am I right in thinking that it would be as simple as just spraying on after I've applied and rinsed off some Iron X or would it need to be applied onto a dry surface first?

I've also just read that it needs to be dried after rinsing - is that purely to prevent water spots (which wouldn't be a problem for me as I live in a very soft water area), or is it a specific characteristic associated with the product itself?


----------



## ajc347 (Feb 4, 2009)

Kriminal said:


> If you can't do it because of your problems then I'd seriously not sweat being unable to seal the wheels. Just keep 'em clean and they'll be fine. :thumb:


Thanks mate. :thumb:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Why are you kneeling? Get yourself a low stool, even an old beer crate will do the job.:thumb:


----------



## CarPro.UK (Nov 22, 2011)

ajc347 said:


> That sounds like that could be a really good option Andy - thanks mate.
> 
> Am I right in thinking that it would be as simple as just spraying on after I've applied and rinsed off some Iron X or would it need to be applied onto a dry surface first?
> 
> I've also just read that it needs to be dried after rinsing - is that purely to prevent water spots (which wouldn't be a problem for me as I live in a very soft water area), or is it a specific characteristic associated with the product itself?


Ideally the wheel is fully cleaned, but if that isnt an option (on wheels) then a good IX and rinse and then straight to Hydro2 (it needs the water to bond, so best NOT to dry!). Then give it another good rinse and just leave it (as you said, drying just helps prevent water spots). :thumb:

Andy


----------



## AJV77 (Jun 2, 2012)

Can you apply the same wheel seal to a hub cap ?!? My Summer wheels are no going for re furb, just wondering if I can apply a sealant to my hub caps ?!?


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

that sounds like A-Glaze that needs water to cure


----------



## Haga (Jul 27, 2013)

What's the difference btw wheel sealant and a simple regular wax?

I have Collinite 476S and I used to put it on my alloy wheels too.
I just can't imagine why would a painted wheel need a different product than a body does? (it's ok if you say special wheel sealants are much more durable and last longer than body waxes. But I have time to apply them little more often on the wheels)

Thanks for any advice!


----------



## LeeH (Jan 29, 2006)

I guess traditionally a wheel sealant would have sacrificed looks for durability to an extent. 

Now, I use the same. FK or the likes as a base then Reload or Hydro2. That is what I'm doing at the moment. 

Its 1 less thing on the shelf. I sold my Planet Polish etc.


----------



## Zolasbackheel (Feb 11, 2013)

I have the wolfs clean and seal wheel cleaner which saves a lot of time. It gives about 2 months protection but to be honest rarely goes a fortnight without being washed.


----------



## cleancar (Sep 21, 2006)

Mine get a quick spray of sonax detailer when they get drie dafter washing NOTHING sticks to them now


----------



## Sheep (Mar 20, 2009)

Haga said:


> What's the difference btw wheel sealant and a simple regular wax?
> 
> I have Collinite 476S and I used to put it on my alloy wheels too.
> I just can't imagine why would a painted wheel need a different product than a body does? (it's ok if you say special wheel sealants are much more durable and last longer than body waxes. But I have time to apply them little more often on the wheels)
> ...


Wheel sealants are generally made to withstand the higher heat that rims see from braking (heat transfers from the disk to the hub to the rim). That said I have had my AG HD Wax last longer then Chemical Guys wheel Sealant.


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

I never bothered sealing mine for years and they were fine. I'm a firm believer in the 'little and often' cleaning methodology. The car never gets too dirty but never takes me too long to do. 
In saying that i do occasionally spend a full weekend with the DA and cotton buds etc etc...

Cooks


----------

